# Using paypal on JKi



## Jville (Apr 16, 2019)

It doesnt seem like you can use paypal on JKI. Is this true or am i just doing something wrong?


----------



## labor of love (Apr 16, 2019)

He stopped using PayPal a couple years ago.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2019)

yup... we stopped accepting paypal years ago... sorry about that.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2019)

PayPal is for sheep much like most of social media.

They pretend not to be a bank but demand rules and personal information as if the were under the thumb of the FDIC.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Apr 16, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> PayPal is for sheep much like most of social media.
> 
> They pretend not to be a bank but demand rules and personal information as if the were under the thumb of the FDIC.


+ 1 million!


----------

